
Google Glass Porn [concept VIDEO] - ireadqrcodes
http://glass-apps.org/google-glass-porn
======
ireadqrcodes
“We just picked up a pair of Google Glass! We’re thrilled to be one of the
first (if not the only) porn store to start creating apps and content with
Google Glass.”

